# 4 Day woodgraining Class



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I will be teaching a 4 day Woodgraining class in San Diego in June. For details of this class, The website is http://www.californiaschoolofitalianplasters.com/

The dates are the 15th 16th 17th and 18th 

Michael Tust


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe you could film it and do a online seminar?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

You should hold it in Nova Scotia Canada! Your "graining" is amazing!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Different Strokes said:


> Maybe you could film it and do a online seminar?


40 hours ..... that would be tough...


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> You should hold it in Nova Scotia Canada! Your "graining" is amazing!


Thanks...

Would need at least 5 students to do that... Never been there.

Michael Tust


----------

